# Dumbed down songwriting tips



## Kosdu (May 4, 2013)

So I want some song writing tips for those with easily hurt brains. I wrote all this other crap until my phone refreshed the page.


Right now, I play around until something sounds nice then I try to record it, but it's never the same as when I discover it in the moment.

My only posted one which I just did yesterday, I did it awesomely improv first time, then added crap on and recorded it. Like 100 times. So at the last, I recorded in sections because I was sick of recording it in one run and messing up on one little thing, and I reduced the pitch by 15% on the computer: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10512393/

It's improv built upon improv through improv, so you can improv in your improv. Now, it probably sucks dick in a bad way, but whatever. It was better when I first did it.

And thus this thread.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 4, 2013)

Well if you're recording, make sure you use pop filters.

You don't want any pop influence in your music.


----------



## Kosdu (May 4, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Well if you're recording, make sure you use pop filters.
> 
> You don't want any pop influence in your music.



But I love the beatles, man ;(                                                                          EDIT: FUCK YOU ENTER Y U NO WORK!?                        Anyways.....    MADRE DE DIOS... WHY DID I RECORD THIS AND POST IT A<BFWKIEGBWKEBGWEGFWHEGBJWH MY EARS!!!!


----------



## Demensa (May 5, 2013)

Here's some thoughts on what you posted:

First I want to say that improvising solo without any accompaniment is a very difficult thing to do.  Trust me when I say that it is way easier to improvise when you have chords to work with. 
As it was, the solo at the start seemed to lack direction. I can hear you playing along the scales, which is good, but you need to work on your phrasing some.  
The timing wasn't perfect, but some practice both with a metronome and without can help this.

Also, I think if you set in stone what exactly you were going to play instead of improvising, it would help you play with clarity and confidence as well as giving the composition a little more direction. I stress again that a solo improvisation is incredibly difficult.

It sounded a little like you were playing quietly and at some parts it sounded like you were hesitant to hit certain notes because you didn't know if it was the one you wanted or not. (I'm saying this because that's exactly how I sounded/felt when I played a few years ago.)
With practice on your scales and your knowledge of the fretboard you will gain confidence. (And if you write down a composition and play it by the book, you eliminate any of these 'risks')

With the vocals, it sounded sometimes like you couldn't decide whether to sing a note or speak it and this could be helped by a conscious decision to stick to one or the other.
I must say it's also not advisable to lower the pitch if you don't need it.

And a final tip: Listening to music is the best way to help your own compositions. Listen to how other artists do things and try to learn from them.

Keep working on things! The key is not to give up.


----------



## Kosdu (May 5, 2013)

Thanks mon, I'll work on these.


What's sad is I was trying my best to sing.


----------



## cause the rat (Jun 7, 2013)

Think of your voice as a musical instrument. You need to strengthen it just like you would your hands for playing the guitar. One way you can do that is to play a single cord on the guitar. Now as your strumming try to sing each note of that cord. Hold each note as long as you can. Stay relaxed. Never force your throat. Listen to hear yourself become sharp of flat. Stay relaxed and try to get back in pitch. Once you feel your getting good at this record yourself. Taking a sharp breath before you sing a note will help. Listen and you'll hear all the pros doing it. They do it for a reason. 

For guitar playing remember you play with your right hand ( if your right handed ). Most people spend way to much time on they're left hand technique. 

Playing and singing at the same time takes time to master. I noticed your strumming right along with your vocals. This can become a bad habit. That hole 'you play like your practice thing'. Try mixing it up a bit. Learning this will allow you to have more creative freedom in your writing.


----------

